# Drying under lights -on and off



## Smeg (May 21, 2009)

hi all 
ok my problem is that some of my plants are ready and some are not i need to cut some down but i dont have anywhere dark to dry them out . so... can i dry them out in the same room as im growing ??
 the temp is about 20 -26 c lights on / off 
the humity is about 50 but i can make it lower. 

this is about my 10th grow  and i have really messed up this time  , pics later 

Thanks any help and advice 
Smeg


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 21, 2009)

they need to be in a dark cool room with ventalation 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Drying-And-Curing-Marijuana.html
eace:


----------



## Smeg (May 21, 2009)

Ok thanks .... I&#8217;ve read that.
I&#8217;ve been thinking and the best idea I&#8217;ve had is to go and buy a tent or make one.
Put them in  the attic space, and let them dry up there, 
but I&#8217;m worried about the temp in the attic  , I&#8217;m a uk grower and the temp is about 10-20 c 
Will that be too cool / cold?
Thanks 

smeg


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2009)

Hello Smeg 

A box, a fan, a pencil or screwdriver to make holes in the box.

Thats all it takes to make a dryer you can keep in your flower room 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=112717&d=1241640060

eace:


----------



## Smeg (May 21, 2009)

yes , ive done that befor , but i will need a very big box this time 

nice pic


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 21, 2009)

im in the uk too and i use my wardrobe or airing cupboard ,,


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2009)

2 x 1 lengths of wood.

A long sheet of opaque plastic.

Build a dry tent then take it down after.

eace:


----------



## clowd-9 (May 21, 2009)

i pull mine and ive found if i let them hang anywhere in the house for a couple of days and then if i need a plant to smoke i let it hang under my light and within hours you will have nice dry smoke all tichs in tact and no homegrown taste !!!!!   try a branch with some buds and see what you think, it wont have a very strong flavor but the high is still there?   about 2ft. is where i hang mine under a 600 hps

let me know what you think, my plants are white widow,   yours?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2009)

Light degrades THC.

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2009)

clowd-9 said:
			
		

> i pull mine and ive found if i let them hang anywhere in the house for a couple of days and then if i need a plant to smoke i let it hang under my light and within hours you will have nice dry smoke all tichs in tact and no homegrown taste !!!!! try a branch with some buds and see what you think, it wont have a very strong flavor but the high is still there? about 2ft. is where i hang mine under a 600 hps
> 
> let me know what you think, my plants are white widow, yours?


 
As Hippy says,
Ya use heat to quick dry, not light. Quick,,repeat after me,,,,,Light Is Very Bad For Drying Weed. If you must quick dry,,oven at 170f for a few hours.


----------

